# Comportamento?



## ferita (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


non ce la fai proprio a tirarti su Ferita?


----------



## ferita (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce la fai proprio a tirarti su Ferita?


No...non sopporto l'idea che si vedono tutti i giorni, non ce la faccio...pero' non voglio separarmi. Vorrei solo serenita' , come si fa?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No...non sopporto l'idea che si vedono tutti i giorni, non ce la faccio...pero' non voglio separarmi. Vorrei solo serenita' , come si fa?



Semplice.
L'altra la rimuovi.
Lei è IL NULLA per te.

Invece se non stai attenta ne fai un'ossessione.

Poi questa ossessione vizia tutto il rapporto con tuo marito.


----------



## ferita (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce la fai proprio a tirarti su Ferita?





contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice.
> L'altra la rimuovi.
> Lei è IL NULLA per te.
> 
> ...


Come faccio a rimuoverla se mio marito sta piu' con lei che con me?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice.
> L'altra la rimuovi.
> Lei è IL NULLA per te.
> 
> ...


Il Conte ha ragione. Lei è nulla, è un'ombra... sei tu che la rendi reale. Ma se questo non ti convince, pensa allora che stai lavorando per lei, continuando nella tua tristezza. Se esci da questa ossessione e ti fortifichi e ti riappropri della tua vita... tesoro, lei non potrà portarti via nulla che non sia tu stessa a lasciarle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Come faccio a rimuoverla se mio marito sta piu' con lei che con me?


Non è la quantità di tempo, ma la qualità. Fai in modo che tuo marito desideri stare con te, che non veda l'ora di rivederti. Cazzo, tirati su e combatti da donna!


----------



## ferita (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il Conte ha ragione. Lei è nulla, è un'ombra... sei tu che la rendi reale. Ma se questo non ti convince, pensa allora che stai lavorando per lei, continuando nella tua tristezza. Se esci da questa ossessione e ti fortifichi e ti riappropri della tua vita... tesoro, lei non potrà portarti via nulla che non sia tu stessa a lasciarle.


Eh...gia', capisco bene cosa mi state dicendo, ma non riesco a metterlo in pratica....


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No...non sopporto l'idea che si vedono tutti i giorni, non ce la faccio...pero' non voglio separarmi. Vorrei solo serenita' , come si fa?


Queste le soluzioni :

- tuo marito cambia lavoro
- tu cambi marito

Senza se e senza ma.

S*B


----------



## ferita (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Queste le soluzioni :
> 
> - tuo marito cambia lavoro
> - tu cambi marito
> ...


Io cambio testa e me ne frego! questa e' la soluzione che mi piacerebbe!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eh...gia', capisco bene cosa mi state dicendo, ma non riesco a metterlo in pratica....


Cambia, Ferita, fai un cambiamento nella tua vita. Piccolo magari... ed EGOISTICO. Comprati un paio di scarpe rosse con i tacchi, comprati della biancheria osè, sentiti donna Ferita, non moglie, non madre. Donna.


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io cambio testa e me ne frego! questa e' la soluzione che mi piacerebbe!


Allora scopalo ogni mattina, e ogni pausa pranzo, cosí sei piú tranquilla 

S*B


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora scopalo ogni mattina, e ogni pausa pranzo, cosí sei piú tranquilla
> 
> S*B


Anche questa è una cosa che puoi fare


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora scopalo ogni mattina, e ogni pausa pranzo, cosí sei piú tranquilla
> 
> S*B


Beh però...digiamocelo...
Mettiamo che noi uomini scivoliamo nel peccato con una collega...
Ma quando la trippa è finita...è finita eh?

Cioè voglio dire...

Siccome l'amante, o la collega NON è la moglie...

Si riesce facilissimamente a togliersela dalla testa anche se la si vede tutti i giorni...

Perchè porco can, 
Un povero marito, 
Che è stato sgamato dalla moglie...

O de riffe o de raffe...
A lui, ad Illo...

Va in disgrazia sta donna qua...
Fonte ora di casini, dispiaceri, litigi, in famiglia no?

Quindi uno dice all'amante.
La moglie mi ha beccato: la nostra storia, se di storia si poteva parlare, finisce qui.

E in genere, se una donna è intelligente e non vuole a sua volta casini, molla l'osso...perchè non è il suo, no?

Poi ok...esistono uomini equilibristi...no? Cercano di tener su moglie e amante...
Ma va sempre a finire così: Il filo scorla troppo...perdi l'equilibrio...cadi a forca sul filo e ti scrucugli le palle.

Scfrucugliatoti le palle...

La conseguenza è inevitabile...
Sei tu ora tra Scilli e Cariddi...tra incudine e martello...

E finisci fanculizzato sia dall'amante e sia dalla moglie.

Io comunque, se fossi il marito di ferita, le tirerei il collo, ogni volta che mi fa il muso, e mi parla di cose che ho combinato anni fa, e di cui sono pentito amaramente...

E lo dico...
Da marito, che non si sente dire...tu mi trascuri, MA si sente dire...tu all'epoca avevi in mente altra gente che non me. 

Laonde per cui...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è la quantità di tempo, ma la qualità. Fai in modo che tuo marito desideri stare con te, che non veda l'ora di rivederti. Cazzo, tirati su e combatti da donna!


come non quotarti! :up:

pensa che i maschi sono facili prede per le loro mogli (ci "ricascano" tutte le volte) ... non così per le amanti. perché se ti ha sposato allora è perché tu sei il suo paradiso. togli la mela avvelenata e mettici invece tutti i frutti dell'amore ...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita, il giorno che tuo marito arriva a casa, ti guarda e dice.
Mò basta perchè davvero non so più che cazzo fare, ci separiamo..

Vedi come cambi.
Sei la classica che si deve prendere paura, ma paura sul serio.

ma a quel punto sarà troppo tardi e sai quale sarà la novità?
Che starai molto peggio di quello che stai ora, perchè il famoso senno del poi ti farà a fette.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!



Non hai mai pensato alla remota possibilitá  che tuo marito si stufi, perchè puó capitare,
e decida lui di andarsene perchè non puó piu vederti così ...
cosa faresti?


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


L'unico modo e' ripartire da te stessa per te stessa. Devi avere dei tuoi obiettivi personali che non coinvolgano tuo marito.
Con tuo marito dovresti ricominciare ad essere più serena (anche se non lo sei), non fare le solite domande o i soliti discorsi (se li fai). 
Ti sei fatta o vi siete fatti aiutare da qualcuno? E' tanto che ci sei dentro.
E lui che fa per aiutarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ferita, il giorno che tuo marito arriva a casa, ti guarda e dice.
> Mò basta perchè davvero non so più che cazzo fare, ci separiamo..
> 
> Vedi come cambi.
> ...



Quoto!!


----------



## KaiserSoze (16 Ottobre 2012)

Come al solito un po' di luoghi comuni da sfatare:

- Il marito non ci ricasca con l'amante = falso.
- Fai la moglie desiderabile e fai in modo che lui ti desideri ogni istante = inutile.
- Trombalo anche nelle pause pranzo = piacevole, ma inutile.

Il concetto è che tu stai somatizzando un problema che non è tuo. Mi spiego meglio...è lui che ti ha tradito e si è "pentito" (già solo il concetto mi fa sbellicare dalle risate...un uomo che si pente di un tradimento!) ma sei tu che hai il problema da risolvere.
E lui che coscienza e che consapevolezza ha del problema? Non c'è nulla che tu possa fare da sola per risolvere questo problema, a parte lasciarlo.

E se lo facessi...staresti malissimo, da una parte, come forse non puoi immaginare. Ma il problema lo risolveresti eccome! Ed apriresti la tua vita ad un cambiamento, che è sempre una cosa positiva.

Quindi il mio consiglio, alla fine...è parlarci e spiegargli qual è il problema. In due la soluzione si trova. Ma non dovete cessare di parlarne finchè la soluzione non è venuta a galla. E se non viene...allora inizia a pensare di mollarlo.

E' il mio parere, non è la verità assoluta.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Come al solito un po' di luoghi comuni da sfatare:
> 
> - *Il marito non ci ricasca con l'amante = falso.*
> - Fai la moglie desiderabile e fai in modo che lui ti desideri ogni istante = inutile.
> ...



Sul neretto...ma davvero lo credi?


----------



## KaiserSoze (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto...ma davvero lo credi?



Sì, soprattutto se l'amante non è stato puramente occasionale, diciamo da una botta e via. E' una cosa che ho vissuto, più di una volta. L'uomo ci ricasca eccome, se ci sono le condizioni.

Sul pentimento...l'uomo probabilmente si convince di essere pentito...ma è nella natura dell'uomo tradire, dovrebbe essere il contrario, cioè: l'uomo dovrebbe essere fiero di se' tutte le volte che non tradisce, non pentirsi di quando cade in tentazione.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sì, soprattutto se l'amante non è stato puramente occasionale, diciamo da una botta e via. E' una cosa che ho vissuto, più di una volta. L'uomo ci ricasca eccome, se ci sono le condizioni.
> 
> *Sul pentimento...l'uomo probabilmente si convince di essere pentito...ma è nella natura dell'uomo tradire, dovrebbe essere il contrario, cioè: l'uomo dovrebbe essere fiero di se' tutte le volte che non tradisce, non pentirsi di quando cade in tentazione.*


Intanto il marito di Ferita non è un traditore, quindi ragiona diverso da me e te che scopiamo in giro "con allegria" senza tante para mentali. Eventualmente.

Il neretto, perdonami, ha il sapore della puttanata scritto in quel modo.
Ovvero. TU sei così, ma non tutti.



Devo ammettere però che quando vedo la parola fiero vicino alla parola tradimento mi viene un pò da vomitare, pur tradendo.

Vado fiera di molte altre cose, non certo perchè scopo uno non avente diritto.

Per me, ovvio


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me non ci sono ricette infallibili, è tutto relativo. E' il senso della vita


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Intanto il marito di Ferita non è un traditore*, quindi ragiona diverso da me e te che scopiamo in giro "con allegria" senza tante para mentali. Eventualmente.
> 
> Il neretto, perdonami, ha il sapore della puttanata scritto in quel modo.
> Ovvero. TU sei così, ma non tutti.
> ...



OK..ma ha avuto una relazione durata anni...non giorni.....


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci sono ricette infallibili, è tutto relativo. E' il senso della vita


concordo!
buongiorno bellezza :smile:


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Buongiorno a te Bond Simy 
Tutto bene dalle tue parti?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sì, soprattutto se l'amante non è stato puramente occasionale, diciamo da una botta e via. E' una cosa che ho vissuto, più di una volta. L'uomo ci ricasca eccome, se ci sono le condizioni.
> 
> Sul pentimento...l'uomo probabilmente si convince di essere pentito...*ma è nella natura dell'uomo tradire*, dovrebbe essere il contrario, cioè: l'uomo dovrebbe essere fiero di se' tutte le volte che non tradisce, non pentirsi di quando cade in tentazione.



Diletto?


----------



## KaiserSoze (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto il marito di Ferita non è un traditore, quindi ragiona diverso da me e te che scopiamo in giro "con allegria" senza tante para mentali. Eventualmente.
> 
> Il neretto, perdonami, ha il sapore della puttanata scritto in quel modo.
> Ovvero. TU sei così, ma non tutti.
> ...



Temo ci sia stato un problema di comprensione. Il senso di fierezza deriva dal NON aver scopato con uno non avente diritto...mi pareva chiaro.
Ed il termine "traditore" direi che ben si adatta ad uno che tradisce, sia esso un traditore occasionale o seriale. Sempre di tradimento si tratta! Poi sicuramente variano i caratteri, le motivazioni, gli effetti, la psiche...ma la "famiglia" è sempre quella dei traditori.

Mi sembra una questione di lana caprina, comunque. Il concetto che volevo far passare era un altro.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te Bond Simy
> Tutto bene dalle tue parti?



si tutto bene! 

stamattina c'è anche un timido sole :smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Diletto?


:risata:


:nclpf:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Diletto?



:risata:


:nclpf:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> 
> :nclpf:



nemmeno io:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!



Le mie parole ti sembreranno sciocche, prive di senso e prive della qualsiasi cosa.

Cosa devi fare? nulla non devi fare nulla. Mica ci vuole molto a fare le cose semplici della vita, alzarsi il mattino e se si ah il piacere portare la colazione a letto, andare a lavorare e nel frattempo aspettare di riunirsi al tavolo per un pranzo familiare, pomeriggio di nuovo a lavoro, la sera di nuovo a cena. Magari qua parlate un po di più se c'è il tempo un po di tv assieme, due baci ed una carezza per ricordare a chi ti sta accanto che lo ami. Il resto devi inventarlo tu.

E tutto questo senza farsi troppe seghe mentali. 
Forse la forza di un pensiero sai dove potrebbe stare? Nel pensare, una volta ha sbagliato, la seconda lo sbatto fuori di casa e mi vivo la vita serenamente per i fatti miei.


----------



## KaiserSoze (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le mie parole ti sembreranno sciocche, prive di senso e prive della qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Cosa devi fare? nulla non devi fare nulla. Mica ci vuole molto a fare le cose semplici della vita, alzarsi il mattino e se si ah il piacere portare la colazione a letto, andare a lavorare e nel frattempo aspettare di riunirsi al tavolo per un pranzo familiare, pomeriggio di nuovo a lavoro, la sera di nuovo a cena. Magari qua parlate un po di più se c'è il tempo un po di tv assieme, due baci ed una carezza per ricordare a chi ti sta accanto che lo ami. Il resto devi inventarlo tu.
> 
> ...



A 'sto giro mi sei piaciuto. :up:


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le mie parole ti sembreranno sciocche, prive di senso e prive della qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Cosa devi fare? nulla non devi fare nulla. Mica ci vuole molto a fare le cose semplici della vita, alzarsi il mattino e se si ah il piacere portare la colazione a letto, andare a lavorare e nel frattempo aspettare di riunirsi al tavolo per un pranzo familiare, pomeriggio di nuovo a lavoro, la sera di nuovo a cena. Magari qua parlate un po di più se c'è il tempo un po di tv assieme, due baci ed una carezza per ricordare a chi ti sta accanto che lo ami. Il resto devi inventarlo tu.
> 
> ...



chiaro, limpido, recoaro.............:up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ferita, il giorno che tuo marito arriva a casa, ti guarda e dice.
> Mò basta perchè davvero non so più che cazzo fare, ci separiamo..
> 
> Vedi come cambi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le mie parole ti sembreranno sciocche, prive di senso e prive della qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Cosa devi fare? nulla non devi fare nulla. Mica ci vuole molto a fare le cose semplici della vita, alzarsi il mattino e se si ah il piacere portare la colazione a letto, andare a lavorare e nel frattempo aspettare di riunirsi al tavolo per un pranzo familiare, pomeriggio di nuovo a lavoro, la sera di nuovo a cena. Magari qua parlate un po di più se c'è il tempo un po di tv assieme, due baci ed una carezza per ricordare a chi ti sta accanto che lo ami. Il resto devi inventarlo tu.
> 
> ...




perchè....NON SI MUORE MICA.....


la vita è bella .....ma se resti ferma li...lei trascorre sotto i tuoi occhi e tu non te ne accorgi.....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> OK..ma ha avuto una relazione durata anni...non giorni.....


Certo, ma continuare a dirlo non aiuta per niente.
E credo che la cosa basilare siano i fatti oggettivi allo stato attuale dell' arte.
Ovvero che quest'uomo ama sua moglie, si è pentito e porterà dentro nella sua anima la cosa che ha fatto ricordandosela tutta la vita. Soffrendo. Perchè è stato il carnefice.
Mi sembra una punizione sufficiente.
Sia per lei che per lui.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Diletto?


:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' *quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito *(dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!



non esiste un comportamento etc., secondo me
dovresti invece pensare a ritrovare un rapporto sereno con te stessa
forse ripensando a chi eri prima di fidanzarti e sposarti, cosa ti piaceva, cosa sognavi, per cosa ti emozionavi...
tu non sei solo un "pezzo" di famiglia, sei una persona a se' stante ma fondamentale per la tua famiglia, parti da qui:smile:


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


concordo con zod....

scassagli la minchia col fatto che deve cambiare lavoro o lo molli...

in quella situazione ed essendo durata anni, per me non ci vuole un cazzo che continua come se niente fosse a prenderti per il culo...

il bellimbusto deve pagare sto cazzo de pegno altro che ricchi premi (mangiato,stirato etc) e cotillons (scopato)...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!



la soluzione è semplice tradiscilo anche tu col primo che ti capita 

mi presento piacere *primo *


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la soluzione è semplice tradiscilo anche tu col primo che ti capita
> 
> mi presento piacere *primo *


Ah, ma è una mania, la tua... :smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la soluzione è semplice tradiscilo anche tu col primo che ti capita
> 
> mi presento piacere *primo *



madonna santa...ma la smetti:unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna santa...ma la smetti:unhappy:


 

tesoro una ventata di allegria non guasta mai no?..:up:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ah, ma è una mania, la tua... :smile:



 cara Angelica tento di portare un sorriso laddove c'è malinconia..:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro una ventata di allegria non guasta mai no?..:up:


si, ma cosi si svaccano tutti i 3D....


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma cosi si svaccano tutti i 3D....




esagerata.. noterai che non sono mai volgare nelle mie battute cerco solo di sdrammatizzare ...:smile:

io non parlo mai di corda in casa dell'impiccato:up:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> concordo con zod....
> 
> scassagli la minchia col fatto che deve cambiare lavoro o lo molli...
> 
> ...




in effetti stavolta ste ha ragione....
con tutta la buona volontà del mondo personalmente non sarei riuscita a digerire ne una storia di anni,ne il fatto che continuano a vedersi tutti i santi giorni....

beh...che lui possa lasciare il lavoro o cambiarlo...mi pare impresa impossibile.....

trasferimento?

cazzo è davvero una faccenda complicata...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti stavolta ste ha ragione....
> con tutta la buona volontà del mondo personalmente non sarei riuscita a digerire ne una storia di anni,ne il fatto che continuano a vedersi tutti i santi giorni....
> 
> beh...che lui possa lasciare il lavoro o cambiarlo...mi pare impresa impossibile.....
> ...


 Dici? Io ho fatto cambiare lavoro a mia moglie, nel giro di due settimane.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho fatto cambiare lavoro a mia moglie, nel giro di due settimane.




lo confermo adesso lavora con me


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho fatto cambiare lavoro a mia moglie, nel giro di due settimane.



in una equazione invertendo l'ordine dei fattotri il risultato non cambia  :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lo confermo adesso lavora con me


Minchia! è caduta proprio in basso. Ma colgo l'occasione per festeggiare :festa:sono liberoooo!!


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco mi viene da pensare a quei traditori che si dicono orgogliosi di esserlo. 
E a quale distruzione potenziale (che si scatena quando il tradimento è scoperto) che le loro azioni provocano sul partner tradito


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! è caduta proprio in basso. Ma colgo l'occasione per festeggiare :festa:sono liberoooo!!




cumpà sta in buone mani non vedi che è sempre allegra e non litiga più con te?  
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> in una equazione invertendo l'ordine dei fattotri il risultato non cambia  :rotfl:


:corna:+ :corna:= :corna::cincin2:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho fatto cambiare lavoro a mia moglie, nel giro di due settimane.



beh dipende dal lavoro che fa.....

se per esempio lavoro da anni in un'azienda come faccioa mollare tutto....per andare doce?...
ad una certa età mica puoi decidere di cambiare lavoro...
specie se lo stipendio ti serve....

eh?

mica è facile...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cumpà sta in buone mani non vedi che è sempre allegra e non litiga più con te?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ya mo sa che vordì escobar . per questo non mi molla più :rotfl:


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh dipende dal lavoro che fa.....
> 
> se per esempio lavoro da anni in un'azienda come faccioa mollare tutto....per andare doce?...
> ad una certa età mica puoi decidere di cambiare lavoro...
> ...



Di questi tempi poi!


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti stavolta ste ha ragione....
> con tutta la buona volontà del mondo personalmente non sarei riuscita a digerire ne una storia di anni,ne il fatto che continuano a vedersi tutti i santi giorni....
> 
> beh...che lui possa lasciare il lavoro o cambiarlo...mi pare impresa impossibile.....
> ...


che non possa essere semplice cambiare lavoro posso concordare, pero' a pensa' che se viene sfankulato perde la casa e gli sghei e se ritrova a dormi' in macchina, io gljie strizzo le palle per benino fino a che nun comincia a parla' in falsetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh dipende dal lavoro che fa.....
> 
> se per esempio lavoro da anni in un'azienda come faccioa mollare tutto....per andare doce?...
> ad una certa età mica puoi decidere di cambiare lavoro...
> ...


Effettivamente mia moglie lavorava da circa venti anni la. 

Annù perchè dobbiamo complicarci la vita e pensare che per mia moglie è più facile cambiare lavoro, e per il marito di Ferita no ? Si è possibile ma non fantastichiamo però :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ecco mi viene da pensare a quei traditori che si dicono orgogliosi di esserlo.
> E a quale distruzione potenziale (che si scatena quando il tradimento è scoperto) che le loro azioni provocano sul partner tradito


:inlove:   *E LUCE FU

*
buongiorno cordialissima signora Milli mia dolce Aldebaran, mi è mancata tantissimo, so che è stata molto impegnata spero stia bene e che tutto sia andato bene,  Lei signora Milli è come un oasi nel deserto mi cattura ed è bellissimo perdersi in quest'incantesimo
:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mia moglie lavorava da circa venti anni la.
> 
> Annù perchè dobbiamo complicarci la vita e pensare che per mia moglie è più facile cambiare lavoro, e per il marito di Ferita no ? Si è possibile ma non fantastichiamo però :rotfl:


 minchia lavorava da 20 anni là?... ora mi è tutto chiaro... coraggio amico mio tra un pò sarà tutto finito


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove:   *E LUCE FU
> 
> *
> buongiorno cordialissima signora Milli mia dolce Aldebaran, mi è mancata tantissimo, so che è stata molto impegnata spero stia bene e che tutto sia andato bene,  Lei signora Milli è come un oasi nel deserto mi cattura ed è bellissimo perdersi in quest'incantesimo
> :inlove:


Milli ma quando gliela dai!! porca paletta nons e ne po più!! sta arrapato proprio! e falla sta carità su  fagliela vedèèèèèèè fagliela toccààààààà aleeee aleeeeee


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove: *E LUCE FU
> 
> *
> buongiorno cordialissima signora Milli mia dolce Aldebaran, mi è mancata tantissimo, so che è stata molto impegnata spero stia bene e che tutto sia andato bene, Lei signora Milli è come un oasi nel deserto mi cattura ed è bellissimo perdersi in quest'incantesimo
> :inlove:



Carissimo Signor Battiato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:

Anche a me è mancato moltissimo, mio sole, infatti qui è piovuto tanto...............finalmente La ritrovo.................


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Milli ma quando gliela dai!! porca paletta nons e ne po più!! sta arrapato proprio! e falla sta carità su  fagliela vedèèèèèèè fagliela toccààààààà aleeee aleeeeee


come sei volgare...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente mia moglie lavorava da circa venti anni la.
> 
> Annù perchè dobbiamo complicarci la vita e pensare che per mia moglie è più facile cambiare lavoro, e per il marito di Ferita no ? Si è possibile ma non fantastichiamo però :rotfl:



se dovevi cambiare tu lavoro???

claudio...vabbeh che si dice che volere è potere....ma dipende dai....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Carissimo Signor Battiato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:
> 
> Anche a me è mancato moltissimo, mio sole, infatti qui è piovuto tanto...............finalmente La ritrovo.................



Se cerca che trovi.. chi di speranza vive.. disperato muore


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Milli ma quando gliela dai!! porca paletta nons e ne po più!! sta arrapato proprio! e falla sta carità su  fagliela vedèèèèèèè fagliela toccààààààà aleeee aleeeeee




Tutto a tempo debito no? 
E Lei mi dica, mare e sole anche lo scorso finesettimana


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Carissimo Signor Battiato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:
> 
> Anche a me è mancato moltissimo, mio sole, infatti qui è piovuto tanto...............finalmente La ritrovo.................



signora Milli supererò le correnti gravidazionali, lo spazio , la luce, per non farti invecchiare,  ti guarirò da tutte le malattie perchè sei un essere speciale.. ed io avrò cura di te 
:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come sei volgare...



rimitivo:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> rimitivo:





:sorriso:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Tutto a tempo debito no?
> E Lei mi dica, mare e sole anche lo scorso finesettimana



Si domenica mattino a mare con la famiglia. Stavolta solo noi. Nel pomeriggio c'è stata una burrasca d'acqua però, lunedi tempo strano direi, oggi sole e si prevede sole fino a sabato che cambierà.


----------



## fightclub (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


finché vivi pensando a come essere per lui senza pensare a come vorresti essere tu per te stessa la vedo difficile stare bene
perchè ti trovi a essere te stessa in funzione di quello che gli altri fanno per te
e te lo dice uno che ragionava proprio come te
e poi il "dice" tra parentesi la dice molto lunga sul tuo livello di fiducia
a questo punto o ti fidi o non ti fidi
e se non ti fidi prova ad immaginarti tra 10 anni
e le risposte arrivano da sole


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che non possa essere semplice cambiare lavoro posso concordare, pero' a pensa' che se viene sfankulato perde la casa e gli sghei e se ritrova a dormi' in macchina, io gljie strizzo le palle per benino fino a che nun comincia a parla' in falsetto...
> 
> ahahahahah





allora ste...strizzargli le palle e tormentarlo dal giorno della scoperta fino all'infinito non ha senso e non ti fda stare per niente bene..
perchè qui il problema è ...vedendosi tutti i santi giorni che fanno sti due??
hanno davvero chiuso?o la cosa continua?
la verità la sa solo lui....
e non è tormentandolo che impedirà o no ch accada di nuovo o che continui....

o si butta alle spalle tutto e torna a fidarsi di lui....
o lo lascia....

ma continuare a soffrire per un dubbio che non puoi mai e poi mai toglierti NON SI PUò.......


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si domenica mattino a mare con la famiglia. Stavolta solo noi. Nel pomeriggio c'è stata una burrasca d'acqua però, lunedi tempo strano direi, oggi sole e si prevede sole fino a sabato che cambierà.


Bene, bene. Mi tenga sempre aggiornata...............


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> signora Milli supererò le correnti gravidazionali, lo spazio , la luce, per non farti invecchiare, ti guarirò da tutte le malattie perchè sei un essere speciale.. ed io avrò cura di te
> :inlove:



GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei è la linfa della mia vita :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bene, bene. Mi tenga sempre aggiornata...............



Sarà servita..


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei è la linfa della mia vita :bacio:



signora Milli lei è la mia musa ispiratrice                   :bacio:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà servita..



allora ha ragione Oscuro.. ti piace tanto il cannolo eh?....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> signora Milli supererò le correnti gravidazionali, lo spazio , la luce, per non farti invecchiare,  ti guarirò da tutte le malattie perchè sei un essere speciale.. ed io avrò cura di te
> :inlove:



Scè è una canzone quella, ma qualcosa che è farina del tuo sacco no neh? e non scrivere aldebaran ora


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> allora ha ragione Oscuro.. ti piace tanto il cannolo eh?....


Mi piace servirlo..


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora ste...strizzargli le palle e tormentarlo dal giorno della scoperta fino all'infinito non ha senso e non ti fda stare per niente bene..
> perchè qui il problema è ...vedendosi tutti i santi giorni che fanno sti due??
> hanno davvero chiuso?o la cosa continua?
> la verità la sa solo lui....
> ...


ma scusa, l'avro' detto na' miliardate de vorte ormai...

prima quanno pensano ai cazzi loro se ne sbattono di chi sta a casa e di come si possono ritrovare nella merda dalla sera alla mattina, poi na' vorta scoperti scaricano ancora sui fessi tutto il peso delle scelte con l'abbozzo incorporato...

e no cazzo, nun funziona cosi'....mo' te rovino io cosi' impari a stare al mondo...

la mia serenita' non e' negoziabile (cit.)


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà servita..



Uao! Che buoni!!!!!!!!!!! Poi si mettono sui fianchi ma ci vuole un pò dolcezza. Vada per i cannoli :forza:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Uao! Che buoni!!!!!!!!!!! Poi si mettono sui fianchi ma ci vuole un pò dolcezza. Vada per i cannoli :forza:



Guarda che questo il cannolo te lo vorrebbe dare da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che questo il cannolo te lo vorrebbe dare da tutt'altra parte.


magari fosse un cannolo...

semo piu' a livello supposta...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scè è una canzone quella, ma qualcosa che è farina del tuo sacco no neh? e non scrivere aldebaran ora



 cretino è una mia canzone no?..... sugnu Battiato o no?....

sei proprio ritardato peggio di ....ops


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piace servirlo..



con le mani?....


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che questo il cannolo te lo vorrebbe dare da tutt'altra parte.




  azz è fatt nà battuta... marò che ridere :bravooo:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> magari fosse un cannolo...
> 
> semo piu' a livello supposta...
> 
> ahahahahah



ahahahaahahahhahah:up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che questo il cannolo te lo vorrebbe dare da tutt'altra parte.



Ma quando mai.

Se voglio alludere, non alludo, ma agisco. Minchia.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai.
> 
> Se voglio alludere, non alludo, ma agisco. Minchia.



e con che cosa?... la suppostina ?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai.
> 
> *Se voglio alludere, non alludo, ma agisco.* Minchia.


Ahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhah!


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhah!




   grandissima battuta eh?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhah!



Tu ridi, ma era la parodia del tuo modo di scrivere. ussignur!


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ridi, ma era la parodia del tuo modo di scrivere. ussignur!



certo che insieme formate una bella coppia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e con che cosa?... la suppostina ?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecchine n'altro che vede il centro dell'universo nel.. pistolino. 

Prova a domandare ad una donna cosa vuol dire saper bene leccare..... censured!! 

:carneval: 

Maiale! vedi che mi fai scrivere.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ridi, ma era la parodia del tuo modo di scrivere. ussignur!


Si? Io scrivo così? Cioè, io avrei scritto più una cosa tipo "se voglio alludere alludo, e se voglio agire agisco". Perchè scrivere "Se voglio alludere, non alludo, agisco" è come scrivere "Se voglio mangiare, non mangio, bevo", cioè un non-sense. Però oh, lieto che almeno ci provi a scimmiottarmi. E' buon segno.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> certo che insieme formate una bella coppia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ti piacciamo!! :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si? Io scrivo così? Cioè, io avrei scritto più una cosa tipo "se voglio alludere alludo, e se voglio agire agisco". Perchè scrivere "Se voglio alludere, non alludo, agisco" è come scrivere "Se voglio mangiare, non mangio, bevo", cioè un non-sense. Però oh, lieto che almeno ci provi a scimmiottarmi. E' buon segno.


Eh ?


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si? Io scrivo così? Cioè, io avrei scritto più una cosa tipo "se voglio alludere alludo, e se voglio agire agisco". Perchè scrivere "Se voglio alludere, non alludo, agisco" è come scrivere "Se voglio mangiare, non mangio, bevo", cioè un non-sense. Però oh, lieto che almeno ci provi a scimmiottarmi. E' buon segno.




:girapalle:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :girapalle:



auahahhhahahaahaha madò compà se non c'eri ti dovevano inventare.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ?


  boh!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ?



Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaahhah! Ma ti devi impegnare di più. Mica ci s'improvvisa, me. Eh oh.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahhhahahaahaha madò compà se non c'eri ti dovevano inventare.




anche a tia cumpà.. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> boh!!



auahahahahhaahhaahah .

Vado al bar, salutami tutti mi raccomando :up:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaahhah! Ma ti devi impegnare di più. Mica ci s'improvvisa, me. Eh oh.





:aereo:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :girapalle:


Buongiorno Signor Battiato. :aereo:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahhaahhaahah .
> 
> Vado al bar, salutami tutti mi raccomando :up:




sarà fatto cumpà....
:up:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buongiorno Signor Battiato. :aereo:





buongiorno Joey :up:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma scusa, l'avro' detto na' miliardate de vorte ormai...
> 
> prima quanno pensano ai cazzi loro se ne sbattono di chi sta a casa e di come si possono ritrovare nella merda dalla sera alla mattina, poi na' vorta scoperti scaricano ancora sui fessi tutto il peso delle scelte con l'abbozzo incorporato...
> 
> ...




ALLORA TI SEPARI SUBITO....LO SBATTI FUORI E AMEN.....
e poi dove leggi che suo marito scarica il peso su di lei....

magari è pentito davvero..ne io ne tu possiamo saperlo..


personalmente non avrei retto una storia di anni...ma lei ha deciso di concedere al suo matrimonio una seconda possibilità....
tu e (altri qui che si sciacquano la bocca sui problemi altrui) non lo faresti...
 mio caro ste è facile parlare e dare sentenze quando va tutto bene..quando la tua barca è all'asciutto....quando il problema non è tuo....

ma quando ci sei dentro è molto molto diverso...




nel post in questione ferita non sta parlando di come vendicarsi,ne mette in dubbio la buona fede del marito...
ferita sta solo chiedendo aiuto, ferita sta solo cercando qualche consiglio per poter tornare a vivere serenamente....
e il fatto purtroppo che la frena ahime è che i due lavorano insieme....

non oso immaginare....

certo dicendole di sfancularlo,vendicarsi,prenderlo a calci non la aiutiamo....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :aereo:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buongiorno Signor Battiato. :aereo:


Ah-ah! T'ho pure beccato la faccina. Pensa. Se mi ci metto vuoi vedere che ti rifaccio tale et quale? Non è così difficile.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah-ah! T'ho pure beccato la faccina. Pensa. Se mi ci metto vuoi vedere che ti rifaccio tale et quale? Non è così difficile.



va pure avanti non voglio contraddirti..


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> va pure avanti non voglio contraddirti..


Essù. Essùessùessù, non fare il muso, mò. E che è?! Aspè: :up: <<< meglio?


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essù. Essùessùessù, non fare il muso, mò. E che è?! Aspè: :up: <<< meglio?



coraggio Joey  tra un pò sarà tutto finito


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahhaahhaahah .
> 
> Vado al bar, salutami tutti mi raccomando :up:


ue' oggi sei in ritardo...

li fai stare in pensiero se nun te vedono...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> coraggio Joey tra un pò sarà tutto finito



Ou, non rimanerci male! Dai! Siamo amici? Amicicicici? :up::rotfl::carneval::condom:


P.S: :diavoletto::blu::ciao::loso::infelice::dollari::rofl::tv::spesa::calcio::mago::spaghetti::lipstick::cattivik::sposi:


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ALLORA TI SEPARI SUBITO....LO SBATTI FUORI E AMEN.....
> e poi dove leggi che suo marito scarica il peso su di lei....
> 
> magari è pentito davvero..ne io ne tu possiamo saperlo..
> ...


per me le idee te le chiarisci mejo e solo se nun c'hai la testa di cazzo sempre davanti ai coglioni e che te gira pe' casa...

ergo, tu che hai creato il problema a me cominci ad avere tu adesso i problemi che te toccano...albergo, macchina, caritas...

a chiacchiere che ce vole a di' me so' pentito?....

se come no...staro' solo piu' attento a nun farme becca' di nuovo calmate le acque...

ahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, non rimanerci male! Dai! Siamo amici? Amicicicici? :up::rotfl::carneval::condom:
> 
> 
> P.S: :diavoletto::blu::ciao::loso::infelice::dollari::rofl::tv::spesa::calcio::mago::spaghetti::lipstick::cattivik::sposi:



scusa un attimo torno subito



:gabinetto:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me le idee te le chiarisci mejo e solo se nun c'hai la testa di cazzo sempre davanti ai coglioni e che te gira pe' casa...
> 
> ergo, tu che hai creato il problema a me cominci ad avere tu adesso i problemi che te toccano...albergo, macchina, caritas...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me le idee te le chiarisci mejo e solo se nun c'hai la testa di cazzo sempre davanti ai coglioni e che te gira pe' casa...
> 
> ergo, tu che hai creato il problema a me cominci ad avere tu adesso i problemi che te toccano...albergo, macchina, caritas...
> 
> ...


Concordo!

secondo me Ferita ha bisogno di un periodo lontano dal marito... tanto cosi non ne esce allora è meglio stare separati per un po'...poi si vedrà se in via temporanea o definitiva


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo!
> 
> secondo me Ferita ha bisogno di un periodo lontano dal marito... tanto cosi non ne esce allora è meglio stare separati per un po'...poi si vedrà se in via temporanea o definitiva



Non credo volesse dire questo Stermy. forse voleva dire che, hai tradito? ora non rompere i coglioni e ti stai buono buono sulle mie azioni che sono da embolo partito, e se non ti sta bene, prendi le valige e te ne vai. Più o meno..


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo Stermy. forse voleva dire che, hai tradito? ora non rompere i coglioni e ti stai buono buono sulle mie azioni che sono da embolo partito, e se non ti sta bene, prendi le valige e te ne vai. Più o meno..



emmh... secondo me no....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, non rimanerci male! Dai! Siamo amici? Amicicicici? :up::rotfl::carneval::condom:
> 
> 
> P.S: :diavoletto::blu::ciao::loso::infelice::dollari::rofl::tv::spesa::calcio::mago::spaghetti::lipstick::cattivik::sposi:




............


















:risata:


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

E comunque anche se il marito fosse davvero pentito, fatto salvo tutto quello che ha scritto Stermy, il problema è che Ferita non riesce, ancora, a guardare oltre. Solo quando riuscirà a fare un passo in avanti potrà cominciare davvero a capire come impostare il futuro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> emmh... secondo me no....



Ma il danno sai quale sarebbe Simy ? se entrambi abbiamo capito male


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E comunque anche se il marito fosse davvero pentito, fatto salvo tutto quello che ha scritto Stermy, il problema è che Ferita non riesce, ancora, a guardare oltre. Solo quando riuscirà a fare un passo in avanti potrà cominciare davvero a capire come impostare il futuro.



Infatti credo che uno dei problemi principali sta proprio in quello che stiamo discutendo, cioè la vicinanza della donna accanto al marito ne luogo di lavoro. Come non capire Ferita in questo ?


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti credo che uno dei problemi principali sta proprio in quello che stiamo discutendo, cioè la vicinanza della donna accanto al marito ne luogo di lavoro. Come non capire Ferita in questo ?



La si comprende benissimo. E molto probabilmente è questa vicinanza continua tra i due che le impedisce di superare la cosa.


----------



## ferita (16 Ottobre 2012)

Cambiare lavoro per lui e' impossibile. Devo cambiare testa io....fregarmene e vivere per me. Per ora non ci riesco...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Cambiare lavoro per lui e' impossibile. Devo cambiare testa io....fregarmene e vivere per me. Per ora non ci riesco...


Scusa, ma quanto tempo fa hai scoperto il tradimento?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma il danno sai quale sarebbe Simy ? se entrambi abbiamo capito male




per lui bisogna sbattere l'altro o l'altra fuori subito.....
se lo fai rientrare in casa dopo averlo lasciato furoi per un po...lo devi far soffrire e devi fargliela pesare vita natural durante....

ma comunque è tutto inutile perchè tornerà a tradirti di nuovo....
quindi...


io ho capito questo...


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Cambiare lavoro per lui e' impossibile. Devo cambiare testa io....fregarmene e vivere per me. Per ora non ci riesco...



Ferita ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Comincia a usare ogni giorno un pizzico di sano egoismo e comincerai così  a ritrovare te stessa.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo Stermy. forse voleva dire che, hai tradito? ora non rompere i coglioni e ti stai buono buono sulle mie azioni che sono da embolo partito, e se non ti sta bene, prendi le valige e te ne vai. Più o meno..


ma nun te chiarisci le idee manco per il cazzo pero' cosi'...

qua se legge che dopo un po' o pure subito se li riscopano mejo e piu' de prima....ahahahahah

che idee chiare te possono veni' e la dimostrazione e' l'umore da montagne russe ancora a distanza di anni...

una pure dopo 14...

maro'...ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun te chiarisci le idee manco per il cazzo pero' cosi'...
> 
> *qua se legge che dopo un po' o pure subito se li riscopano mejo e piu' de prima*....ahahahahah
> 
> ...




questo è il caso di una o due persone......
perchè generalizzi sempre....



certo non ho vissuto con loro ma non mi sembra il caso di ferita....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Cambiare lavoro per lui e' impossibile. Devo cambiare testa io....fregarmene e vivere per me. Per ora non ci riesco...


Non ci riesci perchè la tua testa è ferma lì e le dai un importanza esagerata.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per lui bisogna sbattere l'altro o l'altra fuori subito.....
> se lo fai rientrare in casa dopo averlo lasciato furoi per un po...lo devi far soffrire e devi fargliela pesare vita natural durante....
> 
> ma comunque è tutto inutile perchè tornerà a tradirti di nuovo....
> ...


e perche' nella maggioranza dei casi non succede cosi'? il tuo destino nun e' l'abbozzo infinito non appena si calmano le acque?

per me il concetto e': se uno ha la certezza de sape' che il partner s'intorta co' du cazzate, se procede, se invece c'e' la certezza della rappresaglia nun ce pensi solo na' vorta, ma te castri da solo...

ahahahahah

mi si chiedera'....eh ma cosi' non puoi essere sicuro d'ave' partner fedeli perche' non sono proprio nell'ottica delle corna, ma nun cornificano pe' non ave' seri danni...

embe'?....

stigrandissimicazzi e via...

ahahahahah


----------



## tradito77 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Queste le soluzioni :
> 
> - tuo marito cambia lavoro
> - tu cambi marito
> ...


Quoto anch'io Zod e anche gli interventi di exStermy.
La mia storia è simile a quella di ferita e anche il mio "post-tradimento" non è dei migliori. Ma se c'è una cosa che ho sempre detto e che mi ha aiutato da subito ad affrontare la cosa è il fatto di sapere che l'altro è lontano da noi.
Capisco la difficoltà, ma almeno deve provarci a cambiare lavoro. Non oggi, non domani, ma qualcosa salterà fuori prima o poi. A costo di perdere una parte di stipendio. Meglio rinunciare a qualcosa che a tutto, no?
Forza Ferita!!! :up:

PS: ma gli "spammatori cronici" del forum, non si rendono conto di quanto rompono le palle riempiendo i 3D di fuffa? Non potete sfogarvi da un'altra parte? Grazie (e non rispondetemi, meditate e agite di conseguenza).


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è il caso di una o due persone......
> perchè generalizzi sempre....
> 
> 
> ...


una o due ha fatto cosi'?

ahahahahah

ma scherzi?

so' io che dico che la prima cosa da fare pe' punizione e' chiudere la fabbrica a tempo indeterminato, qua invece rispetto a prima restano sempre aperte h24 e 7/7...

ahahahahah

chiaramente fate come ve pare, pero' per me e' una stronzata colossale...


----------



## demoralizio (16 Ottobre 2012)

La tua ansia gli da motivi per tradirti nuovamente, oltre al fatto che la tua vita è rovinata.

Credo che la riconciliazione comunque passi da una separazione "interiore", cioè un recidere quel cordone ombelicale che inevitabilmente chi interpreta l'amore come noi impone fin dall'inizio.

Taglia quel cordone, vivi a prescindere da lui, lui ti vedrà come "un pari", ed allora potrai decidere se vale la pena tenerlo


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La tua ansia gli da motivi per tradirti nuovamente, oltre al fatto che la tua vita è rovinata.
> 
> Credo che la riconciliazione comunque passi da una separazione "interiore", cioè un recidere quel cordone ombelicale che inevitabilmente chi interpreta l'amore come noi impone fin dall'inizio.
> 
> Taglia quel cordone, vivi a prescindere da lui, lui ti vedrà come "un pari", ed allora potrai decidere se vale la pena tenerlo


cioe' io cornuto devo anche mascherare l'ansia derivante dalla perdita di fiducia nei tuoi confronti oseno' me ricornifichi anche pseudo-giustificato?

pure?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *e perche' nella maggioranza dei casi non succede cosi'?* il tuo destino nun e' l'abbozzo infinito non appena si calmano le acque?
> 
> per me il concetto e': se uno ha la certezza de sape' che il partner s'intorta co' du cazzate, se procede, se invece c'e' la certezza della rappresaglia nun ce pensi solo na' vorta, ma te castri da solo...
> 
> ...




neretto
se ti riferisci a quel che leggi qui....
non bisogna esere scenziati per capire che chi scrive scrive solo il 4% di quel che avviene in casa...
un apersona ferita scrive solo ciò che la fa stare male...perchè questo forum è un po una valvola di sfogo....
e spesso scrive solo ciò che la crocifigge perchè vede solo quello....

non credo affatto che ferita in questo anno abbia solo pianto....
ferita scrive solo quando sta male....

idem circe....


ma non credo che a casa loro sia funerale da mattina ea sera...
e non credo che i rispettivi abbiano ricevuto in cambio carezze e baci...


sono convinta che chi nasce traditore...chi cel'ha nel sangue tradirebbe anche col pisello tranciato e ricucito....
ma non tutti lo fanno per sport...
non tutti sono lothar

nella vita possono accadere cose che ti possono far sbagliare..ma purtroppo non te ne rendi conto subito...
o meglio credi di passarla liscia...credi di non togliere nulla all'altro ma si fanno i conti senza l'oste...

sul fatto di mandare a fanculo o concedere una seconda e chiaramente ultima possibilità dipende secondo me dalla solidità del rapporto e dall'entità del "danno"....
perchè non mi sembrerebbe giusto permettere ad un episodio di distruggere anni di vita eùinsiem,e SE ANCORA CI SI AMA E SI VUOLE ANDARE AVANTI

ma se decidi di far questo.....non devi permettere alla sofferenza di farla da padrona....altrimenti è meglio sbaraccare comunque...o almeno io credo che avrei rinunciato...

e questo non vuol dire abbozzare ma riprendersi la propria vita...

i primi tempi rivolgevo poco la parola a mio marito...
non cucinavo...
a dire il vero non facevo un cazzo di niente....se non il necessario per me e per mia figlia...

ma sinceramente ste non mi sentivo ne bene ne soddisfatta..
e non mi dava nessun piacere il fatto che era lui ad occuparsi di cio che non riuscivo piu a fare...

adoravo occuparmi della mia casa delle mie piante di tutto....e volevo tornare a farlo..ma non per lui....
a quel punto due erano le cose da fare o lasciar perdere o ricominciare 

l'ho fatto...


può darsi anche che mio marito domani mi tradisca di nuovo..perchè no....
se accade avrò sicuramente nulla da perdonare ....
ma deve per forza..perchè lo fanno tutti?
dove sta scritto....

e cmq
accada o no...a nulla serve nel frattempo tenere il muso....
o rendergli la vita impossibile...
con questo non dico che si debbano cullare sugli allori..ma ricordare all'altro tutti i giorni o cmq spesso cosa ha fatto...
serve a vivere meglio....

non credo...meglio lasciarsi e ricominciare in altro modo...


perchè spesso non è il tradimento in se che uccide...ma il perpetuarsi del suo ricordo nella nostra mente....
e a quel punto accanto a te puoi avere anche un santo...anche una persona che realmente non lo farà più...
che ti ama ecc...

soffri cmq


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> neretto
> se ti riferisci a quel che leggi qui....
> non bisogna esere scenziati per capire che chi scrive scrive solo il 4% di quel che avviene in casa...
> un apersona ferita scrive solo ciò che la fa stare male...perchè questo forum è un po una valvola di sfogo....
> ...



quoto e


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> neretto
> se ti riferisci a quel che leggi qui....
> non bisogna esere scenziati per capire che chi scrive scrive solo il 4% di quel che avviene in casa...
> un apersona ferita scrive solo ciò che la fa stare male...perchè questo forum è un po una valvola di sfogo....
> ...


beh io non conosco se nella loro vita post tradimento o nella giornata gli eventi so' piu' negativi o positivi pero' io m'immedesimo e vedrei negativi anche quelli che vorrei vendermi per positivi perche' la spontaneita' se ne e' andata a puttane...

me sembrerebbe tutto finto e per ricrederci dovrei farme na' violenza spropositata ma fondamentalmente....segui er labiale:

C H I  C A Z Z O  T E  C R E D I  D ' E S S E  P E R  F A R M E   I N G O I A'  T U T T A   S T A'  M E R D A?

ahahahah


----------



## milli (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e




che splendore!

Quoto anche io


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh io non conosco se nella loro vita post tradimento o nella giornata gli eventi so' piu' negativi o positivi pero' io m'immedesimo e vedrei negativi anche quelli che vorrei vendermi per positivi perche' la spontaneita' se ne e' andata a puttane...
> 
> me sembrerebbe tutto finto e per ricrederci dovrei farme na' violenza spropositata ma fondamentalmente....segui er labiale:
> 
> ...


la spontaneità siperde un po è vero...perchè dire il contrario....
mica con quella pappardella olevoi dire che so tutte rose e fiori....

la merda non la ingoi....la depositi in un angolo per ricordarti qualora qualcosa accada come comportarti....


tu troncheresti tutto subito...magari senza neppure spiegazioni...
c'è chi ci tiene un po di più e vuole riprovarci....
e cmq ogni storia è a se....


e mo basta....

io cogliona
tu supremo orgoglio...

tanto è qui che dovevamo arrivare giusto....


ho fame


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Come al solito un po' di luoghi comuni da sfatare:
> 
> - Il marito non ci ricasca con l'amante = falso.
> - Fai la moglie desiderabile e fai in modo che lui ti desideri ogni istante = inutile.
> ...


Allora esistono gli uomini che si pentono eh?
Esistono...

Non si pentono quelli a cui è lei a dire...hai sbagliato e devi pentirti.
Perchè ciò va a ledere l'orgoglio umano, che fa dire un sacco di cazzate all'io.

Il primo motivo per cui un uomo si pente è la delusione.
Cioè voglio dire, arriva sta qua, e ti si pone davanti come una dea, mentre tua moglie è umana.

Poi finisci a letto con la dea...
E ti dici...ma porc....tutto qua...sembrava chissacosa e invece...non è bona da niente...
Guarda in che situazione pericolosa mi sono messo...e per dar retta a sta qua....
Via via sciò...che cagata ho fatto.

Infine ci sono anche gli uomini dilaniati dal senso di colpa...
La combinano e poi scatta qualcosa dentro, per cui hanno sto rimorso.

Certo, magari le donne, non sanno che cosa confessano gli uomini al bar, riguardo le loro vicissitudini...

Il pentimento arriva quando si riconosce l'errore compiuto, in base ai risultati ottenuti no?
Il figliuol prodigo si pente...perchè seguendo ciò che lui credeva essere una vita appagante e felice, si ritrova con il culo per terra...a mangiare le ghiande dei maiali no?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> *La tua ansia gli da motivi per tradirti nuovamente*, oltre al fatto che la tua vita è rovinata.
> 
> Credo che la riconciliazione comunque passi da una separazione "interiore", cioè un recidere quel cordone ombelicale che inevitabilmente chi interpreta l'amore come noi impone fin dall'inizio.
> 
> Taglia quel cordone, vivi a prescindere da lui, lui ti vedrà come "un pari", ed allora potrai decidere se vale la pena tenerlo




ma sei serio???....
dove le hai studiate ste cose...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo è il caso di una o due persone......
> perchè generalizzi sempre....
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che è come dice Stermy, io ho letto questo girando per il web, e per conoscenza diretta anche. 

Ma qua stiamo davvero andando O.T. 
Anche se non tanto, perchè se ci riferiamo a ferita, direi che accettare e sopportare una situazione del genere è davvero pesante.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' io cornuto devo anche mascherare l'ansia derivante dalla perdita di fiducia nei tuoi confronti oseno' me ricornifichi anche pseudo-giustificato?
> 
> pure?



Non hai capito, dico che a lungo andare se tu continui ad essere dipendente dalla persona che ami e che, tra l'altro, t'ha tradito... il traditore ti ha in pugno. La riconciliazione vista come un'assoluzione al prezzo di qualche muso lungo.

L'ansia è umana, ma se ogni secondo della tua vita lo passi a stare male perché non ti fidi, è meglio non dare più tutto quel peso alla fiducia. È una visione cinica, mi rendo conto


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non hai capito,* dico che a lungo andare se tu continui ad essere dipendente dalla persona che ami e che, tra l'altro, t'ha tradito... il traditore ti ha in pugno*. La riconciliazione vista come un'assoluzione al prezzo di qualche muso lungo.
> 
> L'ansia è umana, ma se ogni secondo della tua vita lo passi a stare male perché non ti fidi, è meglio non dare più tutto quel peso alla fiducia. È una visione cinica, mi rendo conto


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## demoralizio (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sei serio???....
> dove le hai studiate ste cose...


Se tu vivi con una persona che non smette per tanto tanto tanto tempo di mettere su musi lunghi, controllarti, stare male secondo me dai un motivo in più per rifarlo


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non hai capito, dico che a lungo andare *se tu continui ad essere dipendente dalla persona che ami e che, tra l'altro, t'ha tradito... il traditore ti ha in pugno. La riconciliazione vista come un'assoluzione al prezzo di qualche muso lungo.*
> 
> L'ansia è umana, ma se ogni secondo della tua vita lo passi a stare male perché non ti fidi, è meglio non dare più tutto quel peso alla fiducia. È una visione cinica, mi rendo conto





Il traditore pentito non ha in pugno proprio un cazzo di nessuno.
Sta di merda proprio come gli altri, a nche se per voi è più facile credere che non sia così.

Non che non ci siano casi, certo, ma è indubbio che la vostra visione è sempre univoca.

Beh, quando sono stata tradita anche la mia visione era univoca, ma per andare avanti bisogna anche vedere altro.


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No...non sopporto l'idea che si vedono tutti i giorni, non ce la faccio...pero' non voglio separarmi. Vorrei solo serenita' , come si fa?


Sì anch'io vorrei vincere al superenalotto.....come si fa?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Sì anch'io vorrei vincere al superenalotto.....come si fa?


pure io!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh io non conosco se nella loro vita post tradimento o nella giornata gli eventi so' piu' negativi o positivi pero' io m'immedesimo e vedrei negativi anche quelli che vorrei vendermi per positivi perche' la spontaneita' se ne e' andata a puttane...
> 
> me sembrerebbe tutto finto e per ricrederci dovrei farme na' violenza spropositata ma fondamentalmente....segui er labiale:
> 
> ...



Vediamo però di capirci, ormai tu avrai capito più o meno che visione adesso io abbia. E magari scrivendo quello che sto scrivendo non sarai lo stesso d'accordo, ma vorrei scriverla questa cosa.

Appurato che l'essere umano traditore è un gran bastardo, dico.. ma qualcuno che si salva ci può essere ? qualcuno che rendendosi conto della grande bastardata commessa ci sarà ? 

Si lo so è talmente minima la percentuale che è come cercare un ago nel pagliaio, se dobbiamo attenerci solo ed esclusivamente a quello che tu "forse" pensi, ma io preferisco prendere due camerette del cervello e dare una speranza ad entrambe, al traditore ed a te  che magari dai anche un pizzico di speranza alla "redenzione"


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore pentito non ha in pugno proprio un cazzo di nessuno.
> Sta di merda proprio come gli altri, a nche se per voi è più facile credere che non sia così.
> 
> Non che non ci siano casi, certo, ma è indubbio che la vostra visione è sempre univoca.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Sì anch'io vorrei vincere al superenalotto.....come si fa?





Tebe ha detto:


> pure io!



se trovate il modo me lo dite?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che è come dice Stermy, io ho letto questo girando per il web, e per conoscenza diretta anche.
> 
> Ma qua stiamo davvero andando O.T.
> Anche se non tanto, perchè se ci riferiamo a ferita, direi che accettare e sopportare una situazione del genere è davvero pesante.




io per prima non credo ne sarei uscita viva......

ma se lei ha reputato di poter andare avanti l'ha fatto consapevole di cose che non non sappiamo....

personalmente consiglierei di allontanarsi per un po...per fare chiarezza..perchè una donna che non riesce a ristabilire un equilibrio potrebbe anche essere una donna che non ama più come prima...quindi...avercelo per casa a poco serve....

ma questo è un modestissimo consgiglio non legge....


io farei così....
ma se lei non vuole farlo ?
dico che è una deficente...


cazzo claudio...hai sofferto anche tu così..te ne sei scordato.....???


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se trovate il modo me lo dite?


Mettiti in fila


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Il traditore pentito non ha in pugno proprio un cazzo di nessuno.
> Sta di merda proprio come gli altri, a nche se per voi è più facile credere che non sia così.*
> 
> Non che non ci siano casi, certo, ma è indubbio che la vostra visione è sempre univoca.
> ...


Mah....non saprei sai....bisogna vedere se lui (il traditore) ha ancora interesse a portare avanti la storia con lei....bisogna capire perchè ha tradito.....non è mica così semplice!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo però di capirci, ormai tu avrai capito più o meno che visione adesso io abbia. E magari scrivendo quello che sto scrivendo non sarai lo stesso d'accordo, ma vorrei scriverla questa cosa.
> 
> Appurato che l'essere umano traditore è un gran bastardo, dico.. ma qualcuno che si salva ci può essere ?* qualcuno che rendendosi conto della grande bastardata commessa ci sarà ? *
> 
> Si lo so è talmente minima la percentuale che è come cercare un ago nel pagliaio, se dobbiamo attenerci solo ed esclusivamente a quello che tu "forse" pensi, ma io preferisco prendere due camerette del cervello e dare una speranza ad entrambe, al traditore ed a te  che magari dai anche un pizzico di speranza alla "redenzione"


Esatto.
E non credo proprio che sia la minima parte che si renda conto. Sono la stragrande maggioranza. Se si parla di fedeli naturalmente.
Anche se Min non ama le generalizzazioni qui sono doverose e da sottolineare.
Perchè i fedeli parlano di quello che secondo loro pensa e pèrova uno che tradisce, pur non tradendo o non avendolo fatto.
Incredibile. E' come pretendere di leggere un libro in aramaico senza averlo studiato.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io per prima non credo ne sarei uscita viva......
> 
> ma se lei ha reputato di poter andare avanti l'ha fatto consapevole di cose che non non sappiamo....
> 
> ...



Annuccia, ti sei mai trovata nella situazione di ferita? in una situazione dove chi ti ha tradito vede tutti i giorni l'amante? Io si! e non concepisco assolutamente una situazione del genere! E ripeto in grande PER ME NON ESISTE CHE LA PERSONA CHE MI HA TRADITO VEDA TUTTI I GIORNI L'AMANTE. 

Annuccia, lo scrivo appunto perchè mi ricordo bene, e posso capire benissimo ferita, io non riuscire e non sarei riuscito a sopravvivere in quel contesto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Mah....non saprei sai....bisogna vedere se lui (il traditore) ha ancora interesse a portare avanti la storia con lei....bisogna capire perchè ha tradito.....non è mica così semplice!


Certo, si generalizza, esattamente come fanno gli altri. 
Sono il pensiero positivo post tradimento.

Ci sono passata quindi...


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non hai capito, dico che a lungo andare se tu continui ad essere dipendente dalla persona che ami e che, tra l'altro, t'ha tradito... il traditore ti ha in pugno. La riconciliazione vista come un'assoluzione al prezzo di qualche muso lungo.
> 
> L'ansia è umana, ma se ogni secondo della tua vita lo passi a stare male perché non ti fidi, è meglio non dare più tutto quel peso alla fiducia. È una visione cinica, mi rendo conto


io il tarlo del dubbio che rode se ho fatto la cosa giusta non riesco a controllarlo in ogni scelta o decisione che prendo...

nun te dico quanno piazzo un preventivo, figurate in una roba de corna...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E non credo proprio che sia la minima parte che si renda conto. Sono la stragrande maggioranza. Se si parla di fedeli naturalmente.
> Anche se Min non ama le generalizzazioni qui sono doverose e da sottolineare.
> Perchè i fedeli parlano di quello che secondo loro pensa e pèrova uno che tradisce, pur non tradendo o non avendolo fatto.
> Incredibile. E' come pretendere di leggere un libro in aramaico senza averlo studiato.



La penso come te.


Ma il dubbio sta sai dove? nello scorrere del tempo, nello scordarsi, nell'essere ancora più ignobili di come si è stati. Questo è un pericolo, un pericolo da prendere in considerazione.  

Ma forse stiamo un po esagerando.  Altrimenti davvero non si vive più.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> una o due ha fatto cosi'?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...




vedi ste....
se decidi di rimanere...non ti dico che devi darla subirto..non dico che lo devi far "sentire importante"come lo faceva sentire l'altra.....ecc ecc..
ma se devo chiudere con il sesso,col sorriso..se devo evitare di scherzare come una volta....se devo solo fustifgarlo a vita..allora lo lascio subito e amen...
perchè chi decide di ricominciare lo fa consapevole che non sarà facile ma speranzosa che tutto torni a posto(non mi riferisco solo al sesso ma al tornare a vivere la quotidianità senza drammi e senza lacrime...


ma che te lo dico a fare?...

ebeh mi piace parlare con te....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia, ti sei mai trovata nella situazione di ferita? in una situazione dove chi ti ha tradito vede tutti i giorni l'amante? Io si! e non concepisco assolutamente una situazione del genere! E ripeto in grande PER ME NON ESISTE CHE LA PERSONA CHE MI HA TRADITO VEDA TUTTI I GIORNI L'AMANTE.
> 
> Annuccia, lo scrivo appunto perchè mi ricordo bene, e posso capire benissimo ferita, io non riuscire e non sarei riuscito a sopravvivere in quel contesto.



Mattia lavora a stretto contatto con la sua ex amante.
E sono passati più di tre anni.
Mi faceva felice? No, considerato che faceva il diavolo a quattro.
ma quando ho deciso di dargli fiducia con lei, ho deciso.
Fiducia in toto. Non a scomparti.


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, si generalizza, esattamente come fanno gli altri.
> Sono il pensiero positivo post tradimento.
> 
> Ci sono passata quindi...


Beh anch'io ci sono passato e per me è stato esattamente l'opposto tuo.....quindi? Chi ha ragione?......Io perchè sono più anziano!!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia lavora a stretto contatto con la sua ex amante.
> E sono passati più di tre anni.
> Mi faceva felice? No, considerato che faceva il diavolo a quattro.
> ma quando ho deciso di dargli fiducia con lei, ho deciso.
> Fiducia in toto. Non a scomparti.


Perfetto Tebe.

Ma come vedi, tu ci riesci, io non riuscivo minimamente a pensarlo. E forse ferita è come me, spero di no.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia, *ti sei mai trovata nella situazione di ferita? in una situazione dove chi ti ha tradito vede tutti i giorni l'amante? Io si*! e non concepisco assolutamente una situazione del genere! E ripeto in grande PER ME NON ESISTE CHE LA PERSONA CHE MI HA TRADITO VEDA TUTTI I GIORNI L'AMANTE.
> 
> Annuccia, lo scrivo appunto perchè mi ricordo bene, e posso capire benissimo ferita, io non riuscire e non sarei riuscito a sopravvivere in quel contesto.


Io si...lavoravano insieme!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> 
> 
> Ma il dubbio sta sai dove? nello scorrere del tempo, *nello scordarsi, nell'essere ancora più ignobili *di come si è stati. Questo è un pericolo, un pericolo da prendere in considerazione.
> ...







L'unica volta che mi sono sentita una vera merda nell avere tradito non sono stata beccata.
Ma Clà...mi sono sentita così di merda ma così di merda che sono stata malissimo per anni.
Sil. Anni.
Quel tradimento era un tarlo che ogni volta stavo insieme a lui mi dilaniava.
Una roba che ti giuro mai provato.
Sono stata sul punto di dirglielo tantissime volte ma nei suoi panni non avrei voluto saperlo quindi...
Non ci si dimentica di essere indegni fidati.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore pentito non ha in pugno proprio un cazzo di nessuno.
> Sta di merda proprio come gli altri, a nche se per voi è più facile credere che non sia così.
> 
> Non che non ci siano casi, certo, ma è indubbio che la vostra visione è sempre univoca.
> ...


alla Catalano te direi che e' molto mejo soffri' pe' le corna messe che per le corna ricevute...ahahahah

hai voja se ce sta differenza...

n'oceano...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Beh anch'io ci sono passato e per me è stato esattamente l'opposto tuo.....quindi? Chi ha ragione?......Io perchè sono più anziano!!!



Dovevi farla incazzare.

Correggi e scrivi, perchè io sono un uomo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alla Catalano te direi che e' molto mejo soffri' pe' le corna messe che per le corna ricevute...ahahahah
> 
> hai voja se ce sta differenza...
> 
> n'oceano...


ok


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'unica volta che mi sono sentita una vera merda nell avere tradito non sono stata beccata.
> Ma Clà...mi sono sentita così di merda ma così di merda che sono stata malissimo per anni.
> Sil. Anni.
> Quel tradimento era un tarlo che ogni volta stavo insieme a lui mi dilaniava.
> ...


:smile: mutu sugnu.


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia lavora a stretto contatto con la sua ex amante.
> E sono passati più di tre anni.
> Mi faceva felice? No, considerato che faceva il diavolo a quattro.
> ma quando ho deciso di dargli fiducia con lei, ho deciso.
> Fiducia in toto. Non a scomparti.


Sì vabbè ma il tuo è un caso particolare.....sapeva cosa avrebbe perso e quindi è tornato a cuccia!! Io invece, ho dato il guinzaglio lungo e questa l'ha pure tagliato.....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Beh anch'io ci sono passato e per me è stato esattamente l'opposto tuo.....quindi? Chi ha ragione?......Io perchè sono più anziano!!!



e mollami.
Ma scusa...anche io ero vagamente schizoide subito dopo il tradimento?
Tu mi hai vista dopo tre o quattro giorni mi sembra...
Ero così come i traditi di qui?:scared:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e mollami.
> Ma scusa...anche io ero vagamente schizoide subito dopo il tradimento?
> Tu mi hai vista dopo tre o quattro giorni mi sembra...
> Ero così come i traditi di qui?:scared:


Stronza. Poi ti spiego il perchè.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: mutu sugnu.



...traduci grazie...


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

```

```



Tebe ha detto:


> ...traduci grazie...



Non può... è muto :smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Sì vabbè ma il tuo è un caso particolare.....sapeva cosa avrebbe perso e quindi è tornato a cuccia!! Io invece, ho dato il guinzaglio lungo e questa l'ha pure tagliato.....



perchè hai dato fiducia alla persona sbagliata.
Mica sei perfetto sempre.
E poi eri innamorato. Si vede sempre con le cataratte amorose in quella situazione strana a cuoricini


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'unica volta che mi sono sentita una vera merda nell avere tradito non sono stata beccata.
> Ma Clà...mi sono sentita così di merda ma così di merda che sono stata malissimo per anni.
> Sil. Anni.
> Quel tradimento era un tarlo che ogni volta stavo insieme a lui mi dilaniava.
> ...


ma scusa, quindi non dovevi tradire piu' se l'esamino de coscienza era autentico e genuino...

ah gia' mattia sa e apprezza il tuo contorcerti nel dolore lancinante ed incessante...

ahahahah


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovevi farla incazzare.
> 
> Correggi e scrivi, perchè io sono un uomo.


Visto che la conosco troppo bene e non volevo che iniziasse la 3^ guerra mondiale ho preferito "l'anziano"....lo accetta di più!


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè hai dato fiducia alla persona sbagliata.
> Mica sei perfetto sempre.
> E poi eri innamorato. Si vede sempre con le cataratte amorose in quella situazione strana a cuoricini


Non ero innamorato, c'erano dei figli, è diverso!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma scusa, quindi non dovevi tradire piu' se l'esamino de coscienza era autentico e genuino...
> 
> ah gia' mattia sa e apprezza il tuo contorcerti nel dolore lancinante ed incessante...
> 
> ahahahah


 nella mia coppia ufficiale, e anche in quella non, l'unico che si contorce per il dolore lancinante e incessante è Mattia.
Quando lo accolgo a casa vestita così.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè hai dato fiducia alla persona sbagliata.
> Mica sei perfetto sempre.
> E poi eri innamorato. Si vede sempre con le cataratte amorose in quella situazione strana a cuoricini


quindi la corresponsabilita' che dicevi prima del cornuto e' perche' era innamorato della fedifraga e con poca capacita' d'analisi che non gli ha permesso di valutare la zoccola...

direi che il tuo ragionamento nun fa proprio na piega...

stiri come na squadra de colf filippine...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Non ero innamorato, c'erano dei figli, è diverso!



Certo, ma al tradimento ne eri ancora innamorato...


cosa vuol dire che avrei scatenato la terza guerra mondiale? Per cosa? Ma ti pare?
Appunto perchè mi conosci bene  sai che sono iper flap flap


Invornito:blank:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi la corresponsabilita' che dicevi prima del cornuto e' perche' era innamorato della fedifraga e con poca capacita' d'analisi che non gli ha permesso di valutare la zoccola...
> 
> direi che il tuo ragionamento nun fa proprio na piega...
> 
> ...


non stiro infatti. Mai imparato.
Ma come le filippine spaccano banane con la guest star io con lei, spacco cazzi.

Ognuno le sue abilità


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stiro infatti. Mai imparato.
> *Ma come le filippine spaccano banane con la guest star io con lei, spacco cazzi.
> *
> Ognuno le sue abilità


Cazzetti, forse.


----------



## sparta_cus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, ma al tradimento ne eri ancora innamorato...
> 
> 
> cosa vuol dire che avrei scatenato la terza guerra mondiale? Per cosa? Ma ti pare?
> ...


Scusa mi traduci il termine che sono ignorante? Poi ti lascio stare e me ne vado


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stiro infatti. Mai imparato.
> Ma come le filippine spaccano banane con la guest star io con lei, spacco cazzi.
> 
> Ognuno le sue abilità


per carita', poj pure spacca' cazzi basta che pero' nun ce metti sempre addobbi che nun c'entrano un kazzen...

comunque...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzetti, forse.


....era in senso metaforico...avrei dovuto specificarlo, hai ragione.
Le prove sono tutte contro di me, d'altronde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nella mia coppia ufficiale, e anche in quella non, l'unico che si contorce per il dolore lancinante e incessante è Mattia.
> Quando lo accolgo a casa vestita così.


secondo me ti sbagli: rantola dal ridere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per carita', poj pure spacca' cazzi basta che pero' nun ce metti sempre addobbi che nun c'entrano un kazzen...
> 
> comunque...
> 
> ahahahahah


sempre cazzi sono.
Facciamo di ogni cazzo un fascio.
E vissero cazzari e contenti.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Scusa mi traduci il termine che sono ignorante? Poi ti lascio stare e me ne vado



senza cervello per farla breve


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ti sbagli: rantola dal ridere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è terribile sta cosa...ma mi chiedo. Ci sarà davvero qualcuno che se la mette?


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sempre cazzi sono.
> Facciamo di ogni cazzo un fascio.
> E vissero cazzari e contenti.


cazzari sicuro, contenti dubito...ahahahah

quindi quando tradisci nun soffri piu' per il cornuto de turno?...te sei gia' evoluta?...

sei troooppo avanti e rallenta oseno' ce doppi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ti sbagli: rantola dal ridere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e qui con Man in motel


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è terribile sta cosa...ma mi chiedo. Ci sarà davvero qualcuno che se la mette?


la stupidità umana è senza limiti. Mi colpisce principalmente l'aspetto user-friendly


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e qui con Man in motel


modalità battitappeto?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzari sicuro, contenti dubito...ahahahah
> 
> quindi quando tradisci nun soffri piu' per il cornuto de turno?...te sei gia' evoluta?...
> 
> ...


cornuto di turno mio o quello degli altri?

devi essere più specifico ed usare un linguaggio semplice con me.
Non ci arrivo.

Evoluta poi dallo ai parenti tuoi.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> modalità battitappeto?



ovvio. Ormai le provo tutte.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la stupidità umana è senza limiti. Mi colpisce principalmente l'aspetto user-friendly


la più terribile credo sia questa (dici che le scappa la pipì ed è costretta a farsela addosso?)


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

ma è già carnevale?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la stupidità umana è senza limiti. Mi colpisce principalmente l'aspetto user-friendly


Ma non penso si possa usare una tutina di quelle per qualcosa di diverso da un servizio fotografico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non penso si possa usare una tutina di quelle per qualcosa di diverso da un servizio fotografico.


Concordo... ma non capisco il contesto del servizio. Cioè... sarà mica erotica quella roba lì? mi sembra uno scarafone con i tacchi...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Concordo... ma non capisco il contesto del servizio. Cioè... sarà mica erotica quella roba lì? mi sembra uno scarafone con i tacchi...


Oddio, forse per qualcuno si. Ma poi è gente che non gode manco a scopare. Diciamo più voyerismo che altro.


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> una o due ha fatto cosi'?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



E nel caso in cui i corpi fisici (non celesti) non obbediscano alle leggi della rappresaglia razionale che ti sei prefigurato, cosa consigli?
Ma forse tu non hai mai provato quel tumulto dei sensi, che ti impedisce anche di pensare o di prendere sonno?

No, non credo che tu ci arrivi a capirlo...


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E nel caso in cui i corpi fisici (non celesti) non obbediscano alle leggi della rappresaglia razionale che ti sei prefigurato, cosa consigli?
> Ma forse tu non hai mai provato quel tumulto dei sensi, che ti impedisce anche di pensare o di prendere sonno?
> 
> No, non credo che tu ci arrivi a capirlo...


arrapato dici?

ahahahahah


----------



## Innominata (16 Ottobre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai traditori: mi dite come si deve comportare una moglie tradita? Cioe' quale comportamento deve adottare per ristabilire un rapporto sereno con il marito pentito (dice). Credo che io sto sbagliando tutto rovinando la mia vita e quella dei miei familiari. Sono sempre triste ed immusonita...sarebbe meglio buttarmi tutto alle spalle e vivere la mia vita, ma sono solo capace di spiare la sua e di soffrire anche se non scopro nulla...ma che vuoi scopri'??? Si vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro :-( Aiuto...!!!


Compagna mia!! Leggiti il mio 3D sulle Alte Sfere... Rompergli il muso tutti giorni finche' non capisce (oh be',il mio non capisce ancora, e soffre che gli tocchi la pupilla), o accantonare l argomento!


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

guarda che a fare sciopero ad oltranza poi si fa la fine della bella Maria, che tutti la voran e nessuno la pija...
ocio :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Non può... è muto :smile:



Mitica. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Visto che la conosco troppo bene e non volevo che iniziasse la 3^ guerra mondiale ho preferito "l'anziano"....lo accetta di più!


Bene. Conosci i tuoi polli.


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mitica. :up:


Ah, ma allora parli! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ah, ma allora parli! :smile:


Si, ma se ci sono non sento, e se sentivo sentivo male, e se continui, dico che dormivo e stavo sognando.


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ma se ci sono non sento, e se sentivo sentivo male, e se continui, dico che dormivo e stavo sognando.


E se sognavi, sognavi qualcos'altro...


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che a fare sciopero ad oltranza poi si fa la fine della bella Maria, che tutti la voran e nessuno la pija...
> ocio :singleeye:


va la, lascia fare...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E se sognavi, sognavi qualcos'altro...



Siamo in sintonia perfetta! :cincin:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ah, ma allora parli! :smile:



ma non capisce


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo in sintonia perfetta! :cincin:


Ho cominciato a cazzeggiare anch'io... buon segno, credo... :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo in sintonia perfetta! :cincin:




:bleah:​


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho cominciato a cazzeggiare anch'io... buon segno, credo... :smile:


Si. Fino a quando non dai confidenza a quel deficiente di Battiato.  A meno che anche tu non vuoi iscriverti alla caritas


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia,* ti sei mai trovata nella situazione di ferita*? in una situazione dove chi ti ha tradito vede tutti i giorni l'amante? Io si! e non concepisco assolutamente una situazione del genere! E ripeto in grande PER ME NON ESISTE CHE LA PERSONA CHE MI HA TRADITO VEDA TUTTI I GIORNI L'AMANTE.
> 
> Annuccia, lo scrivo appunto perchè mi ricordo bene, e posso capire benissimo ferita, io non riuscire e non sarei riuscito a sopravvivere in quel contesto.



e non ci siamo capiti.....
appunto anche io -ho scritto-che al posto di ferita non ne sarei uscita viva(rileggi please mi sa che oggi vai di corsa).....

però stare a menar il cam per l'aia con sta storia mica la aiutiamo...
noi non ci siamo nei suoi panni...
se lei ha deciso di stargli accanto comunque dobbiamo sostenerla no?????

o dobbiamo riperterle da mattina a sera come fa?
se lo fa significa che lo puo e lo vuole fare.....

e r a   q u e s t o   q u e l   c h e  v o l e v o 

d i r e....


capisti?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e non ci siamo capiti.....
> appunto anche io -ho scritto-che al posto di ferita non ne sarei uscita viva(rileggi please mi sa che oggi vai di corsa).....
> 
> però stare a menar il cam per l'aia con sta storia mica la aiutiamo...
> ...


Ma se tu, non sai scrivere, che colpa ne ho io ? auaahaaahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si. Fino a quando non dai confidenza a quel deficiente di Battiato. A meno che anche tu non vuoi iscriverti alla caritas


:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma se tu, non sai scrivere, che colpa ne ho io ? auaahaaahahahahahahhahahaha




se se........


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :bleah:​


Sei geloso... al primo messaggio che ho scritto in questo forum hai risposto per primo, dicendomi di andare con il primo che capitava... che combinazione! - hai detto - sono il primo... ed ora sei geloso di ultimo!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Sei geloso... al primo messaggio che ho scritto in questo forum hai risposto per primo, dicendomi di andare con il primo che capitava... che combinazione! - hai detto - sono il primo... ed ora sei geloso di ultimo!



Madò! ora chi lo ferma? chissà quante me ne dice!! il mio aldebaran preferito


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Sei geloso... al primo messaggio che ho scritto in questo forum hai risposto per primo, dicendomi di andare con il primo che capitava... che combinazione! - hai detto - sono il primo... ed ora sei geloso di ultimo!



geloso e de che?....tu ti sopravvaluti tesoro....l'unica donna di cui potrei essere geloso e la splendida signora Milli:inlove:


 gli Ultimi saranno primi
:up:
vedo che comunque subito hai accolto il mio consiglio.



 ma non avevo dubbi... Auguri :sposi:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò! ora chi lo ferma? chissà quante me ne dice!! il mio aldebaran preferito


tesoro tu non c'entri 

:inlove:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> geloso e de che?....tu ti sopravvaluti tesoro....l'unica donna di cui potrei essere geloso e la splendida signora Milli:inlove:
> 
> 
> gli Ultimi saranno primi
> ...






paraculo che non sei altro.........

una volta salutavi.....
eh?......


che è sta storia????
eh?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> geloso e de che?....tu ti sopravvaluti tesoro....l'unica donna di cui potrei essere geloso e la splendida signora Milli:inlove:
> 
> 
> gli Ultimi saranno primi
> ...



Eh ma se tu non lo avessi capito, io a milli te la devo rubà te capì ? :corna:At salut


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> paraculo che non sei altro.........
> 
> una volta salutavi.....
> eh?......
> ...




Zittuti che sta in crisi


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> paraculo che non sei altro.........
> 
> una volta salutavi.....
> eh?......
> ...


buondì  bellissima donna scusami ma per seguire il mio tesoruccio Ultimo non ti ho letto:umile:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma se tu non lo avessi capito, io a milli te la devo rubà te capì ? :corna:At salut



 non temo concorrenza... e come disse un famoso boss . non so tu chi sei ma so chi sono io


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buondì  bellissima donna scusami ma per seguire* il mio tesoruccio Ultimo *non ti ho letto:umile:


e beh....
allora vai...per carità.....

certo lui ha qualcosa in più che io non ho ma che credevo non ti interessasse.....
buongiorno anche a te caro....

beh allora quella cosa che dovevo darti non credo ti interessi.....



scherzo...oggi sn in modalità cazzeggio.....
scusate


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma se tu non lo avessi capito, io a milli te la devo rubà te capì ? :corna:At salut


ù

 tu al massimo puoin rubare le caramelle ai bambini fuori la scuola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e beh....
> allora vai...per carità.....
> 
> certo lui ha qualcosa in più che io non ho ma che credevo non ti interessasse.....
> ...



:up:  :bacio: ti stimo tanto Annù..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non temo concorrenza... e come disse un famoso boss . non so tu chi sei ma so chi sono io



Un cretino. auahaaaahhaahaha


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> geloso e de che?....tu ti sopravvaluti tesoro....l'unica donna di cui potrei essere geloso e la splendida signora Milli:inlove:
> 
> 
> gli Ultimi saranno primi
> ...


Ma non dire stupidaggini... non dicevo che sei geloso di me, ma di Ultimo! 


_(seriamente: non lo tradirei mai, mio marito, nemmeno ora che so che mi ha tradito lui)_


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un cretino. auahaaaahhaahaha




non sono mai stato a creta strunz ahahahhaahhah


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up:  :bacio: ti stimo tanto Annù..



ma pure io..........


bacio bacio bacio....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e beh....
> allora vai...per carità.....
> 
> certo lui ha qualcosa in più che io non ho ma che credevo non ti interessasse.....
> ...



 ma così lo fai sbavare.. daii!


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao, raga', vi devo salutare, grazie delle risate, mi ci volevano! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ma non dire stupidaggini... non dicevo che sei geloso di me, ma di Ultimo!
> 
> 
> _(seriamente: non lo tradirei mai, mio marito, nemmeno ora che so che mi ha tradito lui)_


Minchia come mi piacciono le sottigliezze :incazzato:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ma non dire stupidaggini... non dicevo che sei geloso di me, ma di Ultimo!
> 
> 
> _(seriamente:* non lo tradirei mai, mio marito, nemmeno ora che so che mi ha tradito *lui)_



neretto:   :rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ciao, raga', vi devo salutare, grazie delle risate, mi ci volevano! :smile:



Prego prego da me e da quel defi di Batt....


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

:up:





Angelica ha detto:


> Ciao, raga', vi devo salutare, grazie delle risate, mi ci volevano! :smile:



ciao Angelica sempre pronto a portarti un sorriso :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ma non dire stupidaggini... non dicevo che sei geloso di me, ma di Ultimo!
> 
> 
> _(*seriamente: non lo tradirei mai, mio marito, nemmeno ora che so che mi ha tradito lui)*_


*
*


angi cara..vedi che qui si cazzeggia tutti i giorni......
fallo anche tu....
nessuno crederebbe mai una cosa del genere....


lasciati andare.....


eh gesù...nemmeno io tradirei mio marito con il fornaio...mannaggia a mort....

:rotfl:

basta...
sopprimetemi...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto:   :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl:



Te l'appoggio compà


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia come mi piacciono le sottigliezze :incazzato:




solo un demente come te può crederci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio compà



dove?.....:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio compà


e io te lo spingo cumpà


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> angi cara..vedi che qui si cazzeggia tutti i giorni......
> ...



Ma si lasciatevi andare....

Vero battiatuccio ? :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?.....:rotfl:


Annù dove il sole non batte mai neh!


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si lasciatevi andare....
> 
> Vero battiatuccio ? :smile:



certo cumpà noi siamo pronti ad accoglierle  a braccia aperte


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e io te lo spingo cumpà


Ed io te la incarco cumpà


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> certo cumpà noi siamo pronti ad accoglierle  a braccia aperte


Braccia ? ma si scem proprp allò


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> angi cara..vedi che qui si cazzeggia tutti i giorni......
> ...



neretto:  magari con qualche cantautore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Braccia ? ma si scem proprp allò



che posso farci se assomiglia ad un braccio?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che posso farci se assomiglia ad un braccio?



 tempo del bar!! salutiamo e baciamo le mani


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

deficIenti 

:risata:


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> ciao Angelica sempre pronto a portarti un sorriso :smile:


Grazie! Ora devo proprio chiudere, ciao a tutti!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> deficIenti
> 
> :risata:




si può dare di più.......


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tempo del bar!! salutiamo e baciamo le mani



le mani....


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tempo del bar!! salutiamo e baciamo le mani


non bere troppo che già così non capisci una mazza poi ti ubriachi pure va a finire che mi diventi come Joey :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ciao cumpà:up:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> deficIenti
> 
> :risata:



ciao tesoro bentrovata :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le mani....


Annù non abbiamo tette purtroppo .. se ti presti magari


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che posso farci se assomiglia ad un braccio?



ah
credevo ad una gamba.....

va beh pazienza.....
:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63;1017830[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Annù non abbiamo tette purtroppo [/B].. se ti presti magari




e me la sono cercata...
ma rispondoi lo stesso...

nemmeno io.............:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *si può dare di più*.......



fino a 23 cm ne puoi beneficiare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





di più  ti devi arrangiare con l'estintore    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e me la sono cercata...
> ma rispondoi lo stesso...
> 
> nemmeno io.............:rotfl:



  una seconda?...


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ah
> credevo ad una gamba.....
> 
> va beh pazienza.....
> :rotfl:



stiamo lì....


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> una seconda?...




iange:che ci posso fare..
per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....


ne vogliono 5000....

beh so tutta piccola.....in effetti con un seno più grande batterei in avanti

ma chi cazzo voglio prendere in giro
LE VFOGLIO
LE VOGLIO LE VOGLIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


simy cara te ne avanza un po?


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> iange:che ci posso fare..
> per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....
> 
> 
> ...



:simy:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :simy:




:bleble:


mia nonna mi diceva....
avevo 10 anni...alle mie cugine già erano spuntate a menniente....(cazzo discendo da una dinastia di tettone)

vedrai quando "diventerai signorina"cresceranno....

beh arrivò tardi per me quel momento (14anni)
beh......la miseria....un po forse...

ma riuscì a comprare il mo primo reggiseno.....:rotfl:

diciamo che avendo spalle piccole ed essendo magra "si vedevano"

poi sempre la mia cara nonna
mi disse..
e vedrai quando avrai un figlio....

arrivò anche quel momento
beh durante la gravidanza erano le stesse...
arrivò il momento del parto...e in effetti gonfiarono..

che orgoglio....

hai vistoi(sempre la cara nonna)
adesso rimarranno cposì...anche dopo....
vedi che popò di roba è rimasta a me(anche se lei di figli ne ebbe 4)

macchè
finita la fornitura lattea...tornarono precise precise come prima...


cara nonna...
fatti i cazzi tua...
con affetto sempre....


me le faccio gonfiare e faccio prima....
solo che me la fifo un po.....


----------



## larry (16 Ottobre 2012)

Se hai commesso un errore, non perdere tempo a flagellarti. Assumersi la responsabilità, non significa continuare a ripeterti quanto sei stupido. Renditi conto invece che hai fatto certe scelte, che ti hanno portato a essere dove sei ora. Tutto quello che devi fare è esaminare quelle scelte, e farne di nuove per trovarti da qualche altra parte.
Sta' Zitto, Smettila di Lamentarti e Datti una Mossa!, di Larry Winget


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> iange:che ci posso fare..
> per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....
> 
> 
> ...


si, quanto ne vuoi?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> iange:che ci posso fare..
> per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.....
> 
> 
> ...



ma smettila invornita.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, quanto ne vuoi?



le potresti dare tranquillamente 2 taglie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

*z*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma smettila invornita.



cos ' e l invornita?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> le potresti dare tranquillamente 2 taglie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



una mi basta....


seriamente....

una bella terza piena.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *cos ' e l invornita*?


arghhhhhh!!!!!

TUMP


......................polpette, presto....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cos ' e l invornita?



una senza cervello.
Ti rendi conto, caro n/r che non le piacciono le tette piccole?
Un invornita appunto


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> arghhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> TUMP
> 
> ...



dai sarà uno nuovo ancora non avvezzo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una mi basta....
> 
> 
> seriamente....
> ...




Chanel presto!


















TUMP


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una senza cervello.
> Ti rendi conto, caro n/r che non le piacciono le tette piccole?
> Un invornita appunto


che c'hai contro le tette tu :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una senza cervello.
> Ti rendi conto, caro n/r che non le piacciono le tette piccole?
> Un invornita appunto


una senza cervello...boh...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una senza cervello.
> Ti rendi conto, caro n/r che *non le piacciono le tette piccole*?
> Un invornita appunto




ma nemmeno quelle stragrandi.....che addosso a me farebbero solo ridere...

diciamo che mi piacciono LE TETTE....
quelle normali....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> arghhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> TUMP
> 
> ...



A questo punto vedo necessario un " tradì.net dizionario".....:mexican:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una senza cervello...boh...


lascia perdere......


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma nemmeno quelle stragrandi.....che addosso a me farebbero solo ridere...
> 
> diciamo che mi piacciono LE TETTE....
> quelle normali....




Annù a fiducia ti dico che  vai benissimo così... consolati col fatto che hai un grande cervello:up:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Annù a fiducia ti dico che  vai benissimo così... consolati col fatto che hai un grande cervello:up:



ruffiano......


----------



## Annuccia (16 Ottobre 2012)

vi saluto......
devo andare...

anna e le sue tette(beh...quel che c'è insomma)
ringraziano.....


a domani


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma nemmeno quelle stragrandi.....che addosso a me farebbero solo ridere...
> 
> diciamo che mi piacciono LE TETTE....
> *quelle normali.*...



appunto. Una terza è sformata!

:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *una senza cervello*.
> Ti rendi conto, caro n/r che non le piacciono le tette piccole?
> Un invornita appunto


ariarghhhhhh!!!!

ARITUMP

chiamate Lothar....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lascia perdere......


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ruffiano......



:bacio:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ariarghhhhhh!!!!
> 
> ARITUMP
> 
> chiamate Lothar....



ma com'è che sei cosi agitata?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A questo punto vedo necessario un " tradì.net dizionario".....:mexican:


Propongo ammissione di utenti minimo , quinta. che ci frega del dizionario, vero batt ?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto. Una terza è sformata!
> 
> :blank:


non direi proprio una terza è bella giusta.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Propongo ammissione di utenti minimo , quinta. che ci frega del dizionario, vero batt ?



eh...mica male...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Propongo ammissione di utenti minimo , quinta. che ci frega del dizionario, vero batt ?



Ma quinta che !?
elementare spero!!!
mascalzone?!?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh...mica male...


Madò!! non so perchè ma mi sembri Joey! aiutoo!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma quinta che !?
> elementare spero!!!
> mascalzone?!?


Aò non scherziamo con le tette! serietà!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò non scherziamo con le tette! serietà!



bravo,rimettile in riga queste bonazze...non hanno idea di quanto tette e culo sia cosa seria..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bravo,rimettile in riga queste bonazze...non hanno idea di quanto tette e culo sia cosa seria..



Ecco hai detto una verità "tette e culo" e con questa vi auguro buona serata 

Ma che voi de più dalla vita!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto una verità "tette e culo" e con questa vi auguro buona serata
> 
> Ma che voi de più dalla vita!





nulla


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fino a 23 cm ne puoi beneficiare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai perchè noi donne siamo un pò scarse a  parcheggiare ? perchè voi uomini ci mentite continuamente sull'effettiva
 misura dei 20 cm....:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non direi proprio una terza è bella giusta.



assolutamente. NO!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sai perchè noi donne siamo un pò scarse a  parcheggiare ? perchè voi uomini ci mentite continuamente sull'effettiva
> misura dei 20 cm....:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sai perchè noi donne siamo un pò scarse a  parcheggiare ? perchè voi uomini ci mentite continuamente sull'effettiva
> misura dei 20 cm....:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:



ahahahahaha.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sai perchè noi donne siamo un pò scarse a parcheggiare ? perchè voi uomini ci mentite continuamente sull'effettiva
> misura dei 20 cm....:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


che due palle con noi donne, voi uomini


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che due palle con noi donne, voi uomini


fedeli, non fedeli, traditori settoriali, seriali....


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

già





Tebe ha detto:


> fedeli, non fedeli, traditori settoriali, seriali....


----------

